# Want to buy an NDSi console, with games.



## aaronkwok.sf (Sep 4, 2009)

Any recommendations please? Where can I get a cheaper original NDSi console, together with games in cheaper price? I was wondering if I should get it from eBay or not since I don't know how long will it take to get the console? I want to buy one for my brother.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Aaron... welcome to the Shack!

I moved this to the computer/game forum... maybe someone will know more about where to look.


----------



## leonlai520 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you are going on to eBay, I'd suggest you search for a seller called "gadgetasiacom", they have many games in their website and many stunning iPhone cases, they price is also not expensive.:1eye:


----------

